# I want to Learn to Scuba....



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Ive seen alot of threads saying to go to MBT or Dive Pros. Do they supply scuba gear for training, or is that something I need to get before I learn? I can only imagine that scuba diving is not a cheap hobby, but I have always wanted to try it. An advice?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Call down to MBT @ 455-7702 and ask for Jim...... It usually mask, fins, snorkel & boots to be purchased and gear provided.... unless things have changed, its only been 26 years since I got certified...best thing I ever did...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank You. I will check them out. O*D*W


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I have found it will cost me around $250 to learn to scuba. Thats not a bad price. It is little more expensive then I was thinking of spending, but seems well worth it. Although, now it may be a while before i can save the funds to do so. Looking forward to doing it!!


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Mask/Fins/Snorkel are pretty standard, also boots if you get the fins w/ a strap vs. the full foot kind. Classes are usually ~250 with the books that may or may not be included in the price. It is normally a 3/4 day thing that includes classroom, pool time and ~4 dives. Although you can find masks/fins on the internet, it's worth it to pick one up from the store. If you're going towards the spearfishing route mention that when you pick out this stuff as there are some differences in gear that will save you money in the long run.


----------



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not saying that mbt and dive pros aren't any good because I haven't dealed with either one but if I had it to do all over again I would get certified with a independent instructor that doesn't deal with a dive shop, it might cost more but the classes will probably be less students in the class which means more 1 on 1 training for you.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

eodryan said:


> Although you can find masks/fins on the internet, it's worth it to pick one up from the store. If you're going towards the spearfishing route mention that when you pick out this stuff as there are some differences in gear that will save you money in the long run.


 
+1:thumbsup:

Dont buy these items without trying them on. It needs to fit well and needs to be good quality. The pvc stuff at wally world wont cut it. Go to MBT and they will help you out. They usuallly offer a student discount on items as well when you are taking scuba classes.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

All very useful information. The more I look into the sport, the more I just want to jump in. I am deffinitely going to be saving up for it, as this will be my next adventure.. learning to scuba dive! I dont think I will spear fish though, but one never knows. I used to spearfish while snorkeling, but have since sold my spear guns and fins, and weights. I have been in FL for ten years now, so I was thinking its time to explore offshore now.


----------

